# Shura Cherkassky conduct Rachmaninov,Prokofiev,Stravinsky



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I got this recording on ica classic, i did not knew this pianist, but my dad said he was somesort of virtuoso.This is my first introduction to Rachmaninov(shame on me) i got to admit, it's rhapsody on a theme Paganini and it sound awesome, than there is Prokofiev whit is piano sonata no.7 that i was not familiar whit, to conclude he play Stravinsky three scènes from Petrushka.

Than there is bonus on the cd some Chabrier ''bourré fantasque''(i know him) and jean-phillipe rameau(that i never heard of to be honnest).

Overall not the best recording but a great pianist so i guess its Worth the money.
So maybe you guys heard this cd and allready have it in your collection, why post on
one cd well, it's not often i enjoy straightfoward piano music so i did enjoy this
and i had to recommended this cd for fans of these composers.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

FWIW; I don't think that Cherkassky is "conducting" anything on that release, he was an old school pianist gentleman who AFAIK never conducted after having tried it at music school in his Youth! (Conductor on this album is Zdenek Macal!)

It is still a very interesting release if You are a fan of the piano!

/ptr


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Cherkassky was somewhat of an oddball. He was married but split up after a few years. Some years later he saw a lady at a party and asked her, "have I seen you before?" She replied, "we were married once!"


----------

